# Optical Forums > Canadian Discussion Forum >  Relocating to Halifax

## CanOptician

Good afternoon, I'm a Dispensing Optician with 10 years experience in all aspects of the industry, looking to relocate to the Halifax area. Ideally, I am looking for an office that I would be able to pursue my contact lens license. I have background in management, policy writing, marketing and have be employed in a chain setting as well with an Optometrist and independant practice. I can be contacted either on this board or at CanadianOptician@gmail.com.

Thank you for your interest.

----------

